# Good **** dogs?



## MO_coon-catcher

Im wanting to get into **** hunting and I was wondering what breeds of dogs make good **** dogs and also how I train it


----------



## wyogoose

Good breeds of **** dogs is a tough one to pin down. I have seen healer/dalmation cross muts that are awsome and purebred blueticks that couldnt tree to save their life. However I would have to say that my favorite breed would be Treeing Walkers. When is had hounds this is what I ran on lions and *****. They are not only awsome hunters but mine were also great family dogs.


----------



## Wes

The main breeds used to **** hunt are Treeing Walkers, Blueticks, Black and Tans, Redbones, and Plott Hounds. There are also Blackmouth Curs, Leopard Curs and Mountain Curs, but I don't think they are as popular. They are just like any other breed there are good and bad ones in each. If you are looking fo a pup, check the parents out and see how they hunt, if they have a high game drive, it will increase your odds of getting a better dog.

As far as training, find someone who **** hunts or see if there is a **** hunting club in your area. I think it's good to put a pup with an older experienced dog that's not trashy. Check out some of the magazines like "Full Cry", they might have some useful information for you. Good luck, and let us know how you do. Wes


----------



## bladepro30

Wes is right that is the one of the best ways to train a pup. Although I am partial to black and tans, there are alot of good dogs in all the breeds. The best way to buy a dog is to do research and ask questions. If your going to just pleasure hunt you can get a good hound for a decent price, if your going to try to breed, raise and sell pups I recomend starting with a well bred dog. I went through alot of dogs to get my line where it is today. Another good magazine is Coonhound Bloodlines from the UKC. PM me of you want more help. :beer:


----------



## Goosehunterdog

Wes said:


> The main breeds used to **** hunt are Treeing Walkers, Blueticks, Black and Tans, Redbones, and Plott Hounds. There are also Blackmouth Curs, Leopard Curs and Mountain Curs, but I don't think they are as popular. They are just like any other breed there are good and bad ones in each. If you are looking fo a pup, check the parents out and see how they hunt, if they have a high game drive, it will increase your odds of getting a better dog.
> 
> As far as training, find someone who **** hunts or see if there is a **** hunting club in your area. I think it's good to put a pup with an older experienced dog that's not trashy. Check out some of the magazines like "Full Cry", they might have some useful information for you. Good luck, and let us know how you do. Wes


I used to raise and train **** Hounds before Labrador's and I have had all of the above mentioned...I really miss going **** hunting and haven't been for probably close to 15-20 years..


----------



## MO_coon-catcher

thanks for the info it'll help when I get a dog this spring


----------



## Fosse

I like how my Walker and beagle work together...


----------



## Fosse

I like how my Walker and beagle work together...


----------



## rolly

Depends on how you want to hunt.

I got sick of running around at night with guns and Game wardens thinking we were spot lighting, chasing dogs 5 miles, tracking devices, high fuel cost, pound bills, and deer chasing pups, so I got into terriers again. Not to even mention the annoying barking when not hunting. I love the sound of hound music, but not in town in the day. Food cost is also huge. I can feed 4 -15lb. terriers to 1 hound of 60lbs.

We hunt barns, abandoned buildings, haypiles, woodpiles, and holes. I generally put up 100-200 ***** a year depending on how hard we hunt. I take 2-5 dogs along. Not a ton of guys putting up that much fur with hounds hunting only 1-2 days a week during the fur season.

I have owned Jack Russells, German Jagdterriers, and Patterdales and now own 8 patterdale terriers and 1 airedale terrier that is an all-round bird/fur/kill dog. All great with kids, must be an experienced dog handler or they will make YOU look stupid in a hurry.


----------



## gunsmokex

My chesador (1/2 lab, 1/2 chesapeake) does great with *****, he trees em fine. I've come home in morning before after a night at work and he'll run back and forth from me to the tree until I get inside to get the gun. As for fighting he did once kill one in the middle of a small pasture stream. Sniffs out whatever critter is in the vicinity, I've gotten plenty of vermin off of my farm thanks to him. Hopefully he learned his lesson on the skunks though, lol.

I'm doing a trap line now so he's ****** at me when I don't take him along, but we still go pheasant hunting as well so he's happy. He won't like it either when I lock him in the garage to go deer hunting. I'm not much of a duck or goose hunter, might try that someday. All around though a great dog who can pretty much do it all, I couldn't ask for a better one, and he was a giveaway.


----------



## rolly

gunsmokex,
If you have a barn with hay or a good sized wood pile, I will show you how a 15lb. dog can go where your big dog can't and put up twice the fur. I live just between Corson and Garretson.


----------



## jhayes

Wes said:


> The main breeds used to **** hunt are Treeing Walkers, Blueticks, Black and Tans, Redbones, and Plott Hounds. There are also Blackmouth Curs, Leopard Curs and Mountain Curs, but I don't think they are as popular. They are just like any other breed there are good and bad ones in each. If you are looking fo a pup, check the parents out and see how they hunt, if they have a high game drive, it will increase your odds of getting a better dog.
> 
> As far as training, find someone who **** hunts or see if there is a **** hunting club in your area. I think it's good to put a pup with an older experienced dog that's not trashy. Check out some of the magazines like "Full Cry", they might have some useful information for you. Good luck, and let us know how you do. Wes


I agree with Wes, personally I prefer Black and Tans and Redbones, don't really care for Healers though never hunted with a good one yet, it might be the trainers fault also.


----------



## MsDeerHunter

I've hunted with some jam-up good Mountain Cur dogs.

A lot of folks overlook the Curs,


----------



## sevendogs

MO_coon-catcher said:


> Im wanting to get into **** hunting and I was wondering what breeds of dogs make good **** dogs and also how I train it


The best **** dog is a Laika breed. The West Siberian Laika is now growing in popularity among squirrel and raccoon hunters in USA and Canada. This dog is unbeatable at treeing small game. On the picture is a result of one hunt with Smoke. Smoke is out of my Danka and Vern. The owner is Mark Seeley of Ohio, a professional hunter.

With a Laika, you do not need to train your dog, the treeing starts naturally by age of 4-10 monhts. Just take your dog in woods often and let him free. He will start on his own.


----------



## sevendogs

MO_coon-catcher said:


> Im wanting to get into **** hunting and I was wondering what breeds of dogs make good **** dogs and also how I train it


Grizz is a West Siberian Laika puppy out of my Nayda and Yuri of Eugene Penick. Grizz started treeing squirrelsm when he was 4 months old (see the picture below). Squirrels by day, raccoons by night. You will not need to train your Laika hunting. Raise your puppy as a family dog and take it in free walking trips, he will start naturally.


----------



## rolly

Laika's may do just fine for some, but if you are looking to get ***** at night, get a hound or cur. Any breed will be fine, but they all have their differences.

I don't hunt at night or with treedogs anymore for all of my above stated reasons. During the day I use the patterdales and do just fine and have a lower feed cost and less irritation.

I do not believe that the Laika is the best **** dog of all time. Not by a long shot. So many people **** hunt and not hardly any hunt laika's here in the states. People who know, know.

Laika's may start on their own, but I highly doubt you would be very sucessful taking one out with no prior knowledge of how to handle the dog or train one to tree ***** and do a superior job. I don't want to you to believe it is as easy as stated above. It itsn't. If it were, everybody who **** hunted strictly for fur would own one.


----------



## sevendogs

Laika does not need to be handled, when you hunt. It will be your leader, because the dog will lead you from one tree with a **** to another... Just follow your dog and shoot you *****. Besides, Laika does not need to be trained to hunt at all. Every Laika does it 100% naturally. Hunting Laikas are best treeing dogs ever, professional quality treeing breeds. Did you ever talk with a Laika hunter, except me? We have quite a few of them now. Check with LHANA (Laika Hunters Association of North America:
Don and Mary Cranford
E-mail Address(es):
[email protected]

These guys would never trade their squirrel and **** hunting Laika for any other treeing breed, because they learned from personal experience that Laika is an ultimate treeing dog. Squirrels by day, raccoons by night. Sometimes you will see a black bear, or a bobcat treed. Not much of barking at all. The dog is silent, but, when the game is treed, it will bark moderately. Those wardens would not even know what is going on in woods.


----------



## rolly

Again, Laika's may be very good dogs. Even exceptional to some. But to say you never have to train them, they lead you from treed **** to treed ****, best tree dog ever is complete and udder idiocsy and ignorance. If anything, I will come back to this site to just read your other posts. To guarantee that every Laika will turn out to be a hunter is also phlathum.....or in plain terms, a completely falsified and untrue statement of brain damage or IGNORANCE.

*moderator edit

I edited this post Keep it Civil This is a hunting dog forum not Politics or hot topics you can make the point civilly

IMO Sevendogs is the real deal and being honest in the way this primitive breed is handled and hunted I have read quite abit about them

BobM*


----------



## sevendogs

Rolly, you are certainly a hardliner. I would never sell you any of my puppies, Laikas or not.


----------



## rolly

All of my sarcasim aside, again, they are probably very good at what they do, but to say they are the answer to the best ****/tree dogs and need no training and 100% turn out, that would be dishonest.

I can assure you that I am not in the market for a dog. I raise/hunt my own and they do as I need for how I hunt. But as in any HONEST person, I will NOT guarantee all my pups will turn out. Owner/handler error ruins more dogs than anything. I will replace a pup that doesn't turn out, but I cannot guarantee a stupid owner COULDN'T ruin one out of my breeding.

Good luck with them. I trust they suit you well...................


----------



## sevendogs

Rolly, you suspect me in dishonesty. I am 73 years old now and wanted to update knowledge of those, who are interested in treeing dog breeds. Natural treeing ability for small game is a standard feature of each hunting Laika breed, which means that if the Laika is purebred, it will tree; yes, 100% of them and all without teaching how to tree. One condition is a must:
take your puppy in woods and turn him loose and do it oftne, starting from 2 months age. By age of 4 to ten months, he will Be finding his own squirrels. Only one training is needed and this is raising your Laika as a family dog. If you would take a moment and call any Laika hunter, they would tell you, some of them are older then me and some are teenagers, but they would tell you the same. I sell my puppies with *money back guarantee* that the dog will start on squirrel naturally. So far, it never failed, they all started. There are more then 200 hunting Laikas now in USA and Canada. They do well in Texas, Virginia, Kentucky, in the Carolina, Missouri, California, Arkansas, Michigan, Montana, Massachusetts and Maryland. This is true, there are no Laika owners in the Dakotas. I started this breed in 1991, but now I am not the only one who have Laikas, there are a few hunters who breed them and each of them would tell you the same. I cannot deny that some people may not like this kind of a dog, because Laika has an independent character. For example, you want to go home, but your Laika still not tired and wants to continue to hunt. You call, but the dog does not come up. It barks under tree or tracking some animal and does not come up. Well, the best way is to sit on a long and wait. The dog will come up after a while. However, when it comes to hunting certain kinds of game and treeing, Laika is the most efficient, a professional quality treeing breed. In Siberia, for thousands years people hunted with Laikas for fur bearing animals. Not treeing hunting Laikas were killed for making mocassins or mittens. To them. if the dog would not tree, it would be not a Laika.


----------



## rolly

Sevendogs,

I understand your love of the breed. That is not in question. I am glad you are happy with the dogs.

To MO_coon_catcher, I would check out blueticks, english (redtick), plott, black and tans, redbones, walkers, all the cur breeds, fiests, LAIKAS, patterdales,airedales, jagdterriers, jack russells, and any that I am missing. Full Cry magazine or American Cooner or Bloodlines are good magazines to check out for those who breed ****/tree dogs.

You may even want a Laika for how you hunt, but don't take one person's word for it and don't buy the first dog or breed that you see. Check out the parents, and by that hunt with them and see if that's what you want to own/feed. I learned the hard way about getting into hounds. Never saw the parents hunt and bought local dogs. One turned out fair and the other did great for the guy I sold her to. But he made the dog. We did NOT get along. Get the book Walk With Wick. It will help you a ton.


----------



## coyote_buster

we picked up a dog by the roadone day and brought it home, it has stayed around ever since, its full grown and colored like a german shepherd but mostly black, has a stub tail, and i little shorter, cant think of what breed it is but it seems like it would be alright **** dog as far as size and speed, anyways im not asking for it to be an amazing **** hound either and i dont want to spend alot oon this either, what should i do to ge him to follow the track and hold em at the tree, would a dead **** and a bag of treats work to get him started at following the trail and stuff, i can always catch a live one to when he gets decent, any help is deeply apreciated, thanks


----------



## wburns

We used to run fox terriers and fox terrier /Walker crossess. I might have to get back into it. I have many fond memories of hunting with my dad for ****. We always ran pups with seasoned dogs.


----------



## wolfslayer

Old post I know, but if you already have a **** dog then disregard. If you haven't than I recommend a plott, they're the toughest most intelligent cold nosed dog I've ever owned! Ive **** hunted for a long time and hunted every breed except a leopard, and ill never own anything than a plott here forward. Ive seen good walkers but there's a lot of bad ones too, most lacking the ability to pick up a cold track and lots of babbling, great for comp hunting.


----------

